# صور نادرة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

​ 







 

















































































​


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

​ 


​ 

























​


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يديم لنا حياته 

ميررررسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (24 يوليو 2009)

*الى منتهى الأعوام يا لسان العطر*

*شكرااا عالصور*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
_تسلم ايدك_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

رائع يا وليم

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## حنا ابراهيم حنا (31 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة من عند الرب يسوع تبارك حياتكم جميعا  وارجو ان احصل علي صورة للسيدة العزراء ورب المجد يسوع والبابا شنودة وبالصورة ايضا خراف وتمثال الحرية وبرج بيزا المائل وبرج ايفل بفرنسا    ومكتوب يجول يصنع خيرا وحبا وسلاما


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميله ونادرة 
شكرا لتعبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جرجس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## حنا ابراهيم حنا (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي اهتمامكم ولكني ما زلت اريد الصورة التي تجمع السيدة العزراء والسيد المسيح والكلام المكتوب يجول يصنع خيرا وحبا وسلاما


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك وتشجيعك الدائم
ودمت بود​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يديم حياتة و يخلية لينا

ميرسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*راائعه جدا جدا جدا 

شكرا

 الرب يبارككم*


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا حنا
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ميرا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ينبوع المحبة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

صور في قمه الندره التاريخيه و تهم كل شخص من اي طائفه او دين كان ان يري صور مؤثره لشخصيه مؤثره زي حضره البابا شنوده

لانه من اكثر شخصيات القرن العشرين تاثيرا علي اتجاهات و طوائف كتير

و شكرا


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

البابا شخصيه جميله جدا وحكيمه
بامانه هو قديس معاصر وسطينا
ربنا يبارك حياته وخدمته
ويحفظه من كل شر
الصور جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسي يا وليم 
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا truthseeker5
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## عادل نسيم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور جميلة ونادرة فعلا" لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ربنا يباركك*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا في حياتي مشفتش الكم الكبير للصور الخاصة بالبابا ربنا يباركك يغالي ​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## جيلان (10 يناير 2010)

سكر البابا شنودة


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على الصور​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2010)

*حلويييييييين
ثانكس وليم​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (11 يناير 2010)

*حلوين جدااااااااااااااا
ميرررررررسى ليك كتيرررررررر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا وليم

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

